# Stingray krate ifo Seria and information



## marlon1211 (May 13, 2018)

Hello guys
Can someone tell me what year is this serial number HJ007415.  Will the serial number tell more than just when it was made? The bike I'm looking at is saids  a 1973 Apple Krate w/ disc brake, Not sure if the serial is accurate to the bikes information. My main concern is if this Apple krate is in original specification.

Thanks


----------



## Ridge Rider (May 16, 2018)

The serial number indicates a '73 frame . The bike seems to have the right equipment as far as the picture show,  but there is a lot not shown . The paint looks to be fresh,not original.The tires are new, the light is questionable, as are the pedals. There is a double cable clip missing. Still a nice bike. 
Dave


----------



## Overhauler (May 18, 2018)

August 73, looks like a repaint and new cables at least.


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (May 22, 2018)

Definitely a repaint.  Rear fender looks like a re-pop.  Kickstand looks to be chrome (re-pop)???  Better photos would help.  When did Schwinn use white cables on Apple Krates???  I would pull the crank and verify date.  Looks like a nice restoration of a '73 with great equipment but originality is questionable.


----------



## krateman (Aug 10, 2018)

The cables are supposed to be gray, not white. Wrong pedals. Those are the '68-'70 style. Rear sissy bar shock springs are worn-out. There shouldn't be a clip on the left for the disc brake cable. It has the wrong brake strap. It should be a Bendix B-2 with the 3 holes. Probably doesn't have the correct Sedis chain. Does the kickstand read "365"? Not a restoration at all. It's something other than that.


----------

